# NCEES 113, 114, 115



## titan (Oct 23, 2012)

Can anyone help me out with these questions? I'm trying ot find some information to these in the Power Reference Manual.

Thanks


----------



## Insaf (Oct 24, 2012)

114. Simply inverter will supply power to motor and it maximum voltage (value) will be Vdc which is 679 V. Here transistor is nothing but switch.

115. Current waveform is given, so integrating between staring point to end point ( 45 deg &amp; 180 deg) and diving by time ( or in terms of radian angle) will give average value or DC value. Half cycle is enough because other half is symmetrical.

113. This link may be helpful: http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=11707

Thanks,


----------



## Jabert (Oct 13, 2013)

For NCEES #114, I want to confirm the solution's reasoning:

Is the Vdc = Vpeak because the waveform is assumed to be rectangular? Found this in Wildi book and it's the only way I can make sense of the solution.

Let me know if you agree/disagree


----------

